# gravely wheel hub taper lock mods.



## 8123gravely (Apr 19, 2009)

I am looking for information about repairing 4 wheel tractor rear hubs with a taper lock bushing like is used on industrial machine sprockets, does anyone have a source for this repair modification?


----------

